# Home Made Coil Jig



## Genosmate (10/6/15)

OK @Rob Fisher you can make one of these 
Turbocad from ECF on his own design.


And heres the explanation about why https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/how-to-build-the-turbo-coil-winder.679524/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/15)

OMG... I will have to pass and stick with my little screwdriver.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (10/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG... I will have to pass and stick with my little screwdriver.


If you can tie a Bimini Twist an Aussie Plait or an FG Knot you could do this easy


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/15)

Genosmate said:


> If you can tie a Bimini Twist an Aussie Plait or an FG Knot you could do this easy



I got half way through the video and fell asleep... I have to say the simple screwdriver really works well.


----------



## Genosmate (10/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got half way through the video and fell asleep... I have to say the simple screwdriver really works well.


Know what you mean Rob,I just watched out of curiosity.You know that I can't even use the screwdriver I just wind the wire round the wick,job done!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/15)

Paging Dr Bensely on FaceTime!


----------



## Genosmate (10/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Paging Dr Bensely on FaceTime!


Hold on will consult the tech guru

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/6/15)

Bleh to complicated. 
I agree with the @Rob Fisher my screwdrivers and bits work just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

